# Beretta 82 mags



## GrayMatter (May 11, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm looking for some info and suggestions regarding the Beretta mod. 82. I have the opportunity to purchase one cheap, but it does not have a magazine. After doing a lot of Google searching, I'm starting to understand why the owner is selling it. I have not been able to find any info regarding mags for this model anywhere.

Does any one know if there are alternatives that will fit this model? Is it worth picking up and waiting to see if any mags come up for sale?

TIA!!


----------

